# Desperate to work in SA Experienced Contact Centre Manager Help!



## lulub (May 19, 2014)

Good Morning all
So glad I found this site. Here is my quandry. My dad is retiring back to SA in about 6 weeks. He lived there previously with my Africaans step mum for 15 years. He is in poor health and I want to go too. I am an experienced contact centre manager (13 years). I am soooo frustrated with all the recruitment agencies that recruit for SA. I have more experience than some of those recruting and have recently undertaken my BSc (although not in contact centre managment) I really want someone to give me a chance. I have been battling for the last 5 months for anyone to take me seriously If anyone has any advice they can give me it would be gratefully recieved. I think I have tried every avenue possible but may be approaching this from the wrong angle (wood for trees etc)
Look forward to hearing from someone anyone


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

lulub said:


> Good Morning all
> So glad I found this site. Here is my quandry. My dad is retiring back to SA in about 6 weeks. He lived there previously with my Africaans step mum for 15 years. He is in poor health and I want to go too. I am an experienced contact centre manager (13 years). I am soooo frustrated with all the recruitment agencies that recruit for SA. I have more experience than some of those recruting and have recently undertaken my BSc (although not in contact centre managment) I really want someone to give me a chance. I have been battling for the last 5 months for anyone to take me seriously If anyone has any advice they can give me it would be gratefully recieved. I think I have tried every avenue possible but may be approaching this from the wrong angle (wood for trees etc)
> Look forward to hearing from someone anyone


I can't tell if you are actually in South Africa right now. But it's really hard to try and get a job when you are not present in South Africa. I think you would have a better chance if you did your job hunting from within S.A.


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

I have the same problem, I am moving to JHB from London in 4 months and job hunting is a nightmare. If you email recruitment agencies you just get a generic "what job where you interested in?"


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

SA recruitment agencies are wary of dealing with applicants online, since they receive applications from the strangest people from Africa but also from every part of the globe. Hence, I agree with others that it is better to be in SA when applying for jobs. Besides, there is a strong call centre growth in CT and likely to expand. It already deals with calls for British Telecom and Amazon. Your experience will be valued, if you are in CT to be interviewed.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Any recruitment agency's staff are trained to push anyone away who is not a permanent resident or South African citizen. This is because they are paid to find South Africans. *You will almost NEVER get in through a recruiter.*

You will have much better chances if you:

1. State that you are foreign (don't hide it!) on your CV and that you will organise and pay for your own immigration visa costs.
2. Contact companies directly. They would more likely hire you if they have a need (and save huge recruitment fees!), so research them thoroughly.
3. Come to SA and look here. Looking from overseas never gets you hired. Companies here need to see you in the same room. Even if it means you do an "interview run" of a week during which you set up as many interviews as you can.

I worked for 5,5 years as a recruitment consultant. Trust me on these points. Some recruitment websites in SA don't even allow you to sign up unless you have an ID number.

Good luck!


----------



## lulub (May 19, 2014)

Jem62 said:


> SA recruitment agencies are wary of dealing with applicants online, since they receive applications from the strangest people from Africa but also from every part of the globe. Hence, I agree with others that it is better to be in SA when applying for jobs. Besides, there is a strong call centre growth in CT and likely to expand. It already deals with calls for British Telecom and Amazon. Your experience will be valued, if you are in CT to be interviewed.


Thanks so much everyone for your replies. I can understand now why I appear to be getting no where! The major problem here is financial! I simply dont have the disposable cash to do a job 'rekky'in SA which is making it more difficult than it should be. I think what i will do however is keep trawling through and see how i go. Following your post I have applied for a position through Amazon and am now trying to track down company names in my chosen area. Thanks all again. Wish me luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I had luck using linked in and contacting people directly. I dealt with recruiters in SA and I wasn't impressed to be honest. That being said - recruiters suck in general and do not have your best interests at heart. You might want to try contacting places you are interested in directly.


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

Inbox me. I may be able to help with putting you in contact with the right people who can help.


----------

